# Do You Vaccinate?



## holliroewe (Jan 20, 2012)

Do you vaccinate your goats? And if so which are "necsessary"? I just purchased 2 nubians due to have kids in March. I want to make sure everyone is healthy without compromising our natural living/farming ways.

Thanks


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 20, 2012)

CD T vaccine is most common for overeating disease and tetnus. this is the only one we are doing at this time. 

AnOther common one is pnuemonia vaccine, but we have never used it.


----------



## holliroewe (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 20, 2012)

I absolutely vaccinate. It's cheap insurance against disease, and you can vaccinate and be certified organic.  Not vaccinating for the sake of being "natural" is a risk I'm not willing to take.


----------



## holliroewe (Jan 20, 2012)

I think thats a healthy balance.  I vacvinate my human kids....but do they eat organic? You betcha! Thanks for your take on this!


----------



## Chirpy (Jan 20, 2012)

I know that there are different circumstances in different parts of the country (wetter weather, heavier worm loads for infection, etc.)  - not having those issues here I don't vaccinate at all.   I am also of the mindset to not use medication on my animals unless it's "needed".  If they were to get sick I wouldn't hesitate to do whatever was necessary to help them.

I do know that it is very important to keep your pens clean and your animals well cared for to prevent stress on them which can cause health issues.

I do agree that giving the CD&T would be one to give if you are debating it.   I do give it to my llamas but feel that they are more 'prone' to that than goats.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 21, 2012)

Chirpy said:
			
		

> I know that there are different circumstances in different parts of the country (wetter weather, heavier worm loads for infection, etc.)  - not having those issues here I don't vaccinate at all.   I am also of the mindset to not use medication on my animals unless it's "needed".  If they were to get sick I wouldn't hesitate to do whatever was necessary to help them.
> 
> I do know that it is very important to keep your pens clean and your animals well cared for to prevent stress on them which can cause health issues.
> 
> I do agree that giving the CD&T would be one to give if you are debating it.   I do give it to my llamas but feel that they are more 'prone' to that than goats.


Tetanus is everywhere.  It is also a horrible way for an animal to die.  I would never even consider not giving my goats at least the CD&T.  Not criticizing Chirpy, everyone needs to do what they feel is best.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 21, 2012)

If you have ever watched an animal die from tetanus or entero, then you would not hesitate to vaccinate. They are horrible deaths. I only vaccinate with CD&T.


----------



## quiltnchik (Jan 21, 2012)

I have mixed feelings about vaccinating, but it's only because I've read about some goats getting terrible abscesses at the injection site.  Thoughts?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 21, 2012)

The abscesses really aren't a big deal. Part of it is giving the shot correctly. Part of it can be the brand of CD&T that you use. The abscesses really don't compare to an animal getting one of the diseases.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree with the rest. Vaccinating for at least CD&T is something I absolutely wouldn't neglect. I was planning to give some 4H kids a clinic on vaccinating their horses...one little girl's horse stepped on a nail at their house that week and died from tetanus before we even had a chance to give the class and let them know when to use anti toxin or toxoid. It was heartbreaking. I wouldn't take that risk with my animals, ever.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a weird question: *Do you guys vaccinate against rabies? *


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 28, 2012)

Don't have goats, but I did have my two ewes vaccinated for rabies last year. They go to petting zoos at least two times per year, and the vet recommended it since they would be in contact with hundreds of people, esp. little kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 29, 2012)

I would find out if rabies is recommended in your area. I don't vacinate for rabies.


----------



## PinkFox (Jan 30, 2012)

given that the most common vector species arnt going to mess with a full grown adult goat, and the vector species large enough to be a goat risk would typucally not leave the goat alive i dont think rabies is that much a risk.

but i will be doing CD&T when i get my goats.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 31, 2012)

I dont' know, PinkFox.  Most horses are vaccinated against rabies.  Plus, animals that are infected don't act normally, so it wouldn't be out of the question for them to mess with goats.  That said, I don't vaccinate my sheep or goats for rabies.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> I have a weird question: *Do you guys vaccinate against rabies? *


It isn't a bad idea if you have a lot of contact with your goats, or children are spending time with your goats. Livestock can get rabies and they do.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 31, 2012)

Tetanus is absolutely a hideous disease. It is probably one of the most cruel ways for an animal to die.  It is not quick, it is not merciful.  It is agonizing.  

The CD/T vaccine does not result in an abscess.  If you clean the skin properly and thoroughly and use sterile procedure then the risk of an abscess is nil.  However, it may cause a local reaction (leave a knot) just like the tetanus shot gives you a local reaction when you get it at the doctor's office.   

I limit the use of other things like antibiotics and wormers because I don't like drug resistant diseases, but I don't hesitate to use them when they are needed.  I prefer natural methods.  Animals, for the most part will get well with healthy, careful management, good nutrition and good care.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 31, 2012)

We do CD&T. Rabies is not common in goats. But it might not be a bad idea if it's not too expensive to do & definitely would be a good idea if you had a lot of people handling your goats on a daily basis (ie-petting zoo) I don't do rabies vacs for my goats. I'm a strong believer in keeping the animals as healthy as possible through good management (healthy diet, lots of fresh water, good grooming practices, clean pens/beds) If an animal is strong & healthy it's own immunity should be enough to ward off most diseases. The best way to decide is to weigh the cost & risk of the vaccine, vs. the cost & risk of not giving the vaccine.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone give the CL Vaccine?


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 2, 2012)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Anyone give the CL Vaccine?


We do.  I have only had one case of a large injection site abcess and even it was realitivly minor.  It was about 1 1/2 in diameter and the doe never had a problem.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Feb 3, 2012)

With the CL tests being so expensive we're seriously considering vaccinating the whole herd for it.


----------



## elevan (Feb 3, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> MrsDieselEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> With the CL tests being so expensive we're seriously considering vaccinating the whole herd for it.


CL vaccine is only (moderately) effective if you've already got CL in your herd and you want to protect your clean animals.  If you don't have CL already in your herd then you're really wasting your time.


Goat owners should check with their vet or their local extension agent to find out what additional vaccines would be beneficial to your herd.  In Ohio for example - the state is spending quite a bit of money to keep Rabies out of our state, so they don't recommend a Rabies vaccination (yet)...but states Pennsylvania and East should consider it.



			
				elevan said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-basic-health
> Core Vaccines
> Clostridium perfringens types C and D  overeating disease
> *toxoid  vaccine
> ...


----------



## PinkFox (Mar 14, 2012)

CD&T how often?

I practice limited vacination on my dogs, i did alot of research and found most vets are seeing a 3 year minimum immunity in dogs with most vaccines...
I now titer test the dogs and havent had to revacinate yet...

BUT theres no info out there on the "lifespan" of CD&T in livestock...
Id hate to give it every year if it provides much longer term protection (ive seen the results of vaccinosis and its not pretty), i also know tetnus for humans is 10 years, but i also know tetnus is a horrible way to go.


----------



## elevan (Mar 14, 2012)

PinkFox said:
			
		

> CD&T how often?
> 
> I practice limited vacination on my dogs, i did alot of research and found most vets are seeing a 3 year minimum immunity in dogs with most vaccines...
> I now titer test the dogs and havent had to revacinate yet...
> ...


CD&T needs to be given yearly.  Some herd keepers give it semi-annually.

Livestock tetnus vaccines are only persistent for a year.  Keep in mind that livestock have a higher metabolism than humans.  So if giving the tetnus vaccine separately then it needs to be given yearly as well.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 14, 2012)

I am one that doesnt vaccinate dogs and cats as often as most vets would like.  We do give rabies shots yearly, even though once they have had two rabies shots they are supposed to only need it every three.  We have alot of rabies in our area.  Parvo, Corona and the like.......I give a solid puppy routine at 6, 8, 10 and 12 weeks, followed by boosters at 6 months and 1 year.  After that, I dont vaccinate except for rabies and kennel cough, if needed.  

Cattle are vaccinated yearly with a solid 7 or 8 way depending on the need that year.

But the goats will get their CDT yearly.  For now, that is the only vaccine they will be getting.  I'm researching the CL, but honestly, I dont think I will be using it.


----------



## PinkFox (Mar 15, 2012)

elevan thanks for that, thats eactl what i was wondering...theres so much info out there for Pets and people, but livestock is a little lacking in terms of up to date.
will definatinatly plan on doing the CDT yearly.
im planning on doing only CDT and herbal dewormer for the goaties.  the tetnus is my biggest concern especially on this property im still in clean up and while they wont have acess to a section of land untill ive gone over it and removed old nails glass ect, theres always a chance of me missing something...

Dogs and cats are simple compared to livestock.
i do 5in1 at 8,12 and 16 weeks, rabies as close to 6 months as possible, booster 1 year later for each, and then rabies and titer test every 3 years...lol. sooo much easier.

so if CDT is yearly the yearly it is 
if it were cheaper to titer test id love to run that eperiement, so see exactly how long the antibodies are present in a goat or cow or hors as compared to a dog cat or human...
titering interests me lol.


----------



## Ironmonkey (Nov 4, 2012)

PinkFox said:
			
		

> CD&T how often?


I just went to a Dairy Goat Association meeting and all three vets there recommend CDT at 4, 6, 8, and 12 weeks of life and then every 6 months thereafter.  Yes, its a little early to be effective at 4 weeks (probably), and a bit more often than is (probably) necessary but you will (absolutely) be devastated if you lose kids to CDT.  I'm changing my protocols to this system as of tomorrow (gotta go buy some needles).  Also, keep some anti-toxin around.  When you have a failing kid, you have literally minutes to get them treated.
I'm all about natural herd management and organic living, but these animals have entrusted me for their care and I'm going to make sure they stay healthy.


----------



## doreenmcd (Jan 12, 2013)

Here in Idaho our soil is lacking in Selenium and it's important to vaccinate with Bo-Se and I also do CD&T.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Mar 10, 2013)

We vaccinate each goat with CD&T each year. That's all we vaccinate against.


----------



## ruminantlover27 (Jan 29, 2014)

PinkFox said:


> CD&T how often?
> 
> I practice limited vacination on my dogs, i did alot of research and found most vets are seeing a 3 year minimum immunity in dogs with most vaccines...
> I now titer test the dogs and havent had to revacinate yet...
> ...


Not sure where you live but where we live for adult dogs most vets give out a 2 or 3 yr shot. However, there is a lot of research going on, with more and more veterinarians supporting it, that there seems to be immunity up to 7 years. http://www.dalmatianrescue.org/info/Vital Rabies Vaccine Info.html Those guys quote 7 years, others more recent are quoting ten years of immunity for rabies for dogs.


----------



## ruminantlover27 (Jan 29, 2014)

doreenmcd said:


> Here in Idaho our soil is lacking in Selenium and it's important to vaccinate with Bo-Se and I also do CD&T.


Hey I have just moved to Idaho. I know it has a wide range of environments. I thought selenium depletion was more associated with areas of higher rainfall. Could you tell me what part of the state you are from? Down in Utah that is not something people really worried about.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Mar 14, 2014)

As with any medication you need to remember the 5 Rights: right animal, right med, right dose, right route, and right times. Reading the attached labeling helps so much. Some meds are topical (external use only), and some meds like LA200 (oxytetracycline) can be given a few different routes (IM or Subcutaneous). Always stay away from giving an IM shot in anywhere but the neck if at all possible because these injections tend to put "blemishes" or dark spots in the muscle of meat goats or other meat animals. USDA recommends to give injections in the neck muscle and this is because this is the cheaper cut of meat. Some meds are specific to be given in the muscle or skin because they are an irritant and can cause abscesses.


----------



## cindyg (Mar 15, 2014)

CL vaccination (previous to her joining my herd) of one of my does has resulted in a "positive" result in subsequent testing prior to sale, thus frightening off the prospective buyer.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 17, 2014)

I do CDT a few times a year, because I heard that immunity does not last that long.
Mine have never gotten an abscess at the injection site.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 21, 2014)

GLENMAR said:


> I do CDT a few times a year, because I heard that immunity does not last that long.
> Mine have never gotten an abscess at the injection site.



@GLENMAR  We used a 8 Way CDT vaccine that we got from our vet once, and got abscesses at injection site.  The brand was Covexin 8


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 4, 2014)

GLENMAR said:


> I do CDT a few times a year, because I heard that immunity does not last that long.
> Mine have never gotten an abscess at the injection site.


This is because it was given correctly.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 5, 2014)

goatboy1973 said:


> This is because it was given correctly.



When we told our vet that the Covexin 8 had caused abcesses, he said "you have to rub it in good".  We had to remind him that he gave some of the injections himself.


----------

